# Sno-Way Wireless Transmitter Problem



## Matt9539 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to Plowsite and to plowing. I just bought a Sno-Way for my 2003 Silverado 1500. I plan to use it mostly for plowing my own driveway and the driveways of some relatives. I had the plow installed about 2 weeks ago and just last week we had a nice big storm go through New Hampshire so I got to try it out.

The plow works great and I especially like the down-pressure. One thing I did notice though is that when I was plowing every so often the plow wouldn't respond to the wireless remote. No matter which buttons I pushed the plow wouldn't move. Finally after a minute or two it would work fine again. I took it back to the dealer and he said that on a small percentage of trucks it's hard to get the wireless remotes to work. Supposedly there's interference from the truck that disrupts the signal and causes the plow not to respond. He's being really good and is trying everything he can to fix the problem but so far no solution.

Has anyone ever had this problem and if so how did you fix it? The dealer says he can install a wired control but I'd like to keep the wireless remote if at all possible.

Thanks for your help.

Matt

2003 Silverado 1500 Ext Cab Z71


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I know someone else with a problem like that. He said he had a wireless remote and that it worked most of the time. Only thing I can recommend is to turn anything off in the truck that you don't need to run while plowing. good luck, Nick.


----------



## Ian03 (Dec 10, 2003)

Which Snoway rep did you go to? Where are you in NH?


----------



## Matt9539 (Dec 12, 2003)

I went to Pro Image Racing in Manchester. Mike Alton's the guy I've been working with and he's been helpful. I live in Bedford.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I got a sno-way from them with the wireless controller and have only had two problems with it not responding. If I hold the controller up to the height anywhere about even with the center of the steering wheel then I have no problems what so ever. The only time there has been a problem is when it is on my center console.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I find the wireless concept interesting but I use one hand to steer and one to shift so I'm thinking it would be awkward to hold it and shift. OK educate me. That's why I come here.


----------



## Matt9539 (Dec 12, 2003)

I like the wireless remote. It has velcro on it so I can stick it wherever I want and there are no holes through my firewall. In addition, when mounting the plow I can take the remote outside with me to maneuver the plow as I attach it.


----------



## NHSnow (Nov 18, 2003)

This is my second season with the Sno-Way MT90 and a wireless remote. I had only one problem but in the end it was low batteries. Like the wireless a lot.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I dont understand why you guys dont use hardwire controls


----------



## NHSnow (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PLOWMAN45 _
> *I dont understand why you guys dont use hardwire controls *


Well, at the end of the season I can put my control in the glove box (or in the shop) and I am never hitting my knees on the controls. In fact, the controls are no where in the truck to get in the way. I also do not have to fish wiring through the fire wall. I am trying to think why I would want to have hard wired controls.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

well i have had slick sticks joystick controls for more 15 years never had a problem


----------



## Gadget (Nov 22, 2003)

"I am trying to think why I would want to have hard wired controls."



because they usually work everytime - don't have to hold them up in the air, change batteries, etc.

Touchpad can be disconnected and get tossed in the glove compartment also


----------

